# Happy Hour Owner Missing



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

After an overnight boating accident prayers are needed for Monty Scruggs and his family. Monty is the owner of Happy Hour out of Aransas Pass. He is a regular on the offshore tourney trail and a friend to many of us.
http://www.kristv.com/news/search-underway-for-missing-fisherman/


----------



## NautiHooker (Mar 5, 2013)

Prayers sent!


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

Prayers sent...........


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Prayers sent !


----------



## scend irie (Oct 28, 2011)

Prayers up.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

prayers sent.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

prayers sent.
sad deal


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

Sad deal he is a good guy. Just saw him the other day in Surfside when I was getting the boat ready. He was itching to get his big boat back on the water.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Prayers sent for him and his family.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Prayers sent, hope all turns out okay


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Any word on Monty?


----------



## offshorebound (Dec 7, 2012)

Prayers sent. Do they know who was with him?

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

The word is, he was by himself.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Very sad news....prayers to the family


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

He went on a overnight er by himself? Sad deal


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Very sad... Prayers sent to family.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Very sad indeed
Prayers sent for him and his family


----------



## Anthony C (Jun 20, 2008)

Prayers sent!


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

hilton said:


> Any word on Monty?


Still searching.


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

We were offshore wed-Thurs and heard the call off the radio. It was super early am when the cg got it. What we heard said 27 or 37 miles offshore port Mansfield, man overboard. Monty is a great guy, we all hope for his safe return.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

"The Corpus Christi Coast Guard was coordinating a search Friday for a fisherman who vanished overnight just south of Port O'Connor. Another boater found the man's boat with the engine still running in the Intracoastal Waterway."


Was he offshore or was he in the intracoastal?


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

MXCapt said:


> We were offshore wed-Thurs and heard the call off the radio. It was super early am when the cg got it. What we heard said 27 or 37 miles offshore port Mansfield, man overboard. Monty is a great guy, we all hope for his safe return.


No this in his bay boat. Appears to be near where the intercostal crosses San Antonio Bay.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

If u get out of the canal there you are aground....quick. Hope he is ok


----------



## dirtdobber (Jun 23, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Prayers sent. That could happen to a lot of us...


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Hoping for the best. Praying!


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Kingfisher10 (Feb 11, 2014)

My son and his son Talked about fishing on Instagram couple months ago and now my son can't find his son cody on it and now my son said it's not on there anymore. 
Prayers sent.


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

News is reporting that a body is found in San Antonio Bay matching that of Monty Scruggs. Condolences to the family.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Prayer to tha family*

So sad R.I.P.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Rodney. That's so sad. Prayers to their family and friends.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

anybody know what happened?


----------



## Dismissed (Aug 15, 2005)

Man, this is terrible news.....Monty was a really nice guy.


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Very very sad day for all of us!
Condolences to the family.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Dismissed said:


> Man, this is terrible news.....Monty was a really nice guy.


Agree....my sincerest condolences to his family and friends....I lost a close friend a few years ago...same scenario in the trinity river bottom where we hunted for 30yrs together...someone found his boat running one morning, found him 2 days later in 2' of water, cause of death drowning...had large laceration on his head presumably from hitting the boat as he went overboard....


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Horrible news. Prayers to the family


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

****, what a shame.

Warning sign to everyone to be on your toes. I am sure this man was a skilled captain.

My condolences to his friends and family.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Good friend is his cousin. He was out all weekend in the search. Sad deal but finding him has provided the family with some sense of closure.


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

Prayers to his family. Horrible news.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Prayers and my condolences to his family and friends.
Josh


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Sad news for sure. Prayers sent to family and friends.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Anyone know when/where the services will be held?
Thanks in advance,
Tom Hilton


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Was this the same person?

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=911618

.


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

Very sad news and will pray the family gets though this!! I do have a question though, I bought a 26 foot Mako out of Devine Texas back about 22 Years ago and it had a Marlin on the side and the name was Happy Hour. I ran it for a few years then got rid of it, does anyone know by chance if he might have been the guy I bought it from?


----------



## Fired Up (May 29, 2013)

Was he the owner of the Contender 35ST named Happy Hour? God speed..


----------



## captaindorman (Nov 30, 2009)

Fired Up said:


> Was he the owner of the Contender 35ST named Happy Hour? God speed..


He owned a Viking.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

captaindorman said:


> He owned a Viking.


A 55' Viking


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> Was this the same person?
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=911618
> 
> .


yes


----------



## Fired Up (May 29, 2013)

ok - I see the Happy Hour Contender everyday on my way to work so i was curious


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

hilton said:


> Anyone know when/where the services will be held?
> Thanks in advance,
> Tom Hilton


Happy Hour Fishing Team

For anyone who is needing ceremonial information the funeral will be closed casket at 2:00 PM at the Charlie Marshal Funeral Home on Friday ( yes Good Friday ) in Aransas Pass , Texas. Godspeed and god bless and again thank you to everyone who was involved in the search y'all are dearly in our hearts forever.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Bad deal for sure, but just a little to ease the pain is that it appears he left us behind doing what he enjoyed....RIP, with the greatest fisherman of all...

.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Prayers for him and his family. Sad news indeed.

Jim


----------



## Double Trouble 1 (Mar 19, 2013)

prayers sent!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Prayers sent and condolences for the family.


----------



## seahorsemax (Aug 29, 2006)

*Happy Hour*

Services will be heald for my beloved nephew and deeply missed 
Monty Scruggs
At,,,

Charlie Marshall Funeral Home in Aransas Tx at 2 pm 
Friday 4-18-14


----------



## Texas Charter Fleet (Nov 3, 2005)

Happy Hour Sportfishing
I have a very important update. The funeral arrangements are wrong from what I posted, the funeral is going to be At the first baptist church in Aransas Pass tx Friday at 2 pm and the visitation will be at the Charlie marshal funeral Thursday evening 5-7 pm thank you god bless


----------



## Gold Nuggett (Sep 29, 2010)

So sorry to read this- sometimes just leaning over the side to take a leak and overbalancing can have a solo boadriver in trouble, especially if the water is cold enough to bring on Hypothermia.
After that loss of 1 of 2 brothers off Freeport a few yrs ago I have my guys use a modified Gatorade bottle as peepot so as not to be leaning over the side while
the outboard is roaring and the rest of the party are asleep on the way back home.


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

Sad to hear. He will certainly be missed. Prayers to the family for their loss.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

**** that sucks! Prayers said!
So Scary, could happen to anyone!


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 4, 2004)

Prayers for family and friends. Sad news indeed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## king_bullet (Mar 20, 2013)

Sorry for the loss the family and friends will forever have. 

Met Monty one time through work. Been thinking about that situation a lot since I heard cg on radio announcing a boat found with no operator and search for missing boater.


----------



## happyhour4545 (May 28, 2011)

*owner, husband, father, friend..*

Thanks to everyone for condolences and prayers. This is his son Clayton on the page now he appreciated everybody he every had time to meet, never met a stranger and always had fun. none of us can believe its real and today is 4 weeks... we send thanks to everyone involved in the search that we never talked to we could never thank yall enough. He was way to young but like someone said he was a licensed captain and an avid boater. It can happen to anyone please for us take anything and everything into consideration on the boat next time. he is extremly missed but their is good news. The *Happy Hour* will be at tournaments this year making memorial rounds for my Dad .. 
Stay Happy 
:texasflag


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

happyhour4545 said:


> The *Happy Hour* will be at tournaments this year making memorial rounds for my Dad ..
> Stay Happy
> :texasflag


That's great news and I'm glad to hear you all are going to carry on in his honor!


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Good luck Happy Hour!! Y'all will make him proud!!


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Yezzir*



jgale said:


> That's great news and I'm glad to hear you all are going to carry on in his honor!


 X-2


----------



## TortugaBob (Mar 15, 2014)

All the best in carrying on, Clayton. As difficult as it must be, it sounded like your dad was doing what he enjoyed. Blessings to you and your family.


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Clayton you are awesome!!!
You know he is looking down at you with a BIG SMILE ON HIS FACE!
GOD LOVE YOU!


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

Very sad deal for sure, Sorry for your loss. God Bless all those affected


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Clayton,
your dad and I spoke many times. We had allot in common and had many mutual friends. I was his insurance agent on the "Happy Hour". I've been in touch with Jo and Buddy lately as well. The news was a huge surprise.....I'm very sorry for your loss! Sometimes life sucks......but I feel confident that your dad is happy knowing that you will follow in his footsteps. God speed my friend! You are welcome on my boat anytime!
Brice Fuselier
Charter Lakes Marine Ins


----------

